
Why Everyone Missed the Most Mind-Blowing Feature of Cryptocurrency - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/why-everyone-missed-the-most-mind-blowing-feature-of-cryptocurrency-860c3f25f1fb
======
CharlesDodgson
I'm so sick of this sort of content about BTC, and cryptocurrencies in
general. States the well known features of a blockchain in 10 different ways
and feels that's the point made.

------
m0d0nne11
Irritating click-bait National Enquirer-style title (and content, to some
extent) should instead have been something like: Decentralized distribution of
Crypto-currencies is still a problem.

